# Install Xorg and other GUI enabling servers from DVD?



## Gogeden (Feb 23, 2010)

I have been trying to install all the necessary servers or apps so I can finally have the Gnome desktop for use. I am still getting the Bash shell but I also get a mouse cursor. What apps do I need to install? I have no access to the internet from the computer I am installing FreeBSD on. Which is why I am getting them from the DVD I burned. Which apps and/or servers do I need to install? And when I get them, how do install them? I'm assuming Make Install Clean?


Thanks guys!


----------



## lme@ (Feb 23, 2010)

Try this:

```
# mount /cdrom
# cd /cdrom/packages/All
# pkg_add gnome2-2*.tgz
# pkg_add xorg-7*.tgz
# echo 'gnome_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
# cd /root
# rehash
# Xorg -configure
# cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
# shutdown -r now
```

The system then reboots and you _should_ see the GDM login manager.


----------



## Gogeden (Feb 23, 2010)

I got up to "Xorg -configure" and the shell is saying "Xorg: Command not found"? I even tried "which xorg" and it still gave me the same error. What do I do now?


----------



## mbruins (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe a silly question but did you rehash after installing the port? It sound like Xorg is not installed. Try [cmd=]cd /usr/X11R6/bin && ls xorg*[/cmd] to see if it's installed.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2010)

Gogeden said:
			
		

> I got up to "Xorg -configure" and the shell is saying "Xorg: Command not found"? I even tried "which xorg" and it still gave me the same error. What do I do now?



Ah. In that same package directory also install Xorg:

```
pkg_add xorg-7*
```

Gnome does have Xorg as a dependency but it only pulls in libraries etc. Not the complete Xorg.


----------



## Gogeden (Feb 23, 2010)

mbruins said:
			
		

> Maybe a silly question but did you rehash after installing the port? It sound like Xorg is not installed. Try "cd /usr/X11R6/bin && ls xorg*" to see if its installed.



I did this, and it says "ls: No match."


----------



## Gogeden (Feb 23, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Ah. In that same package directory also install Xorg:
> 
> ```
> pkg_add xorg-7*
> ...



I have done this as well. Many, MANY times. But wait, which directory do you want me to do this in?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2010)

Gogeden said:
			
		

> I have done this as well. Many, MANY times. But wait, which directory do you want me to do this in?



Same directory that contains the gnome packages: /cdrom/packages/All.


----------



## lme@ (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, sorry, forgot the 'rehash' command, so that csh finds newly installed programs. I'll edit my post.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 23, 2010)

Gogeden said:
			
		

> I got up to "Xorg -configure" and the shell is saying "Xorg: Command not found"? I even tried "which xorg" and it still gave me the same error. What do I do now?



Note: Unix is case-sensitive. It's [cmd=]which Xorg[/cmd], and it should give you /usr/local/bin/Xorg.


----------



## Gogeden (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I got it! Though I am having some graphical glitches with Gnome, I still got the damn thing going! WOOHOO!


Thanks again!


----------



## lme@ (Feb 24, 2010)

Congratz and have fun with FreeBSD!


----------

